# Looking to adopt a pigeon, cincinnati, oh



## batgurl221 (Aug 25, 2015)

I have recently adopted a (probably female) white racing pigeon. I would like to find her a companion for her. We are located outside of Cincinnati, OH. We would prefer a female pigeon but are willing to consider a male also.
Thank you - please email all responses to: [email protected]


----------



## TerryQui (Oct 3, 2012)

I have white homers for sale and I am in Columbus Ohio. Also Modena's. [email protected] 20 dollars for the white homers. 40 a pair on the modenas and one fantail 10.00


----------



## GimpieLover (Dec 18, 2005)

There are always many birds in need of homes. I hope some local rescue members come along here soon. You can always check animal shelters to. The ones down here are sadly filled with domestic pigeons and doves.
best of luck on your new additions =)


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

This thread is from Aug. Probably found a bird by now.


----------

